# «Πώς δεν μου ’σκασες!» (εκφράσεις της παλιάς Αθήνας)



## Earion (Mar 15, 2018)

* Οι λαϊκές φράσεις, χαρακτηριστικές της ζωής και της κινήσεως *_

Το «Πώς δεν μου ’σκασες!» και άλλα __που έμειναν ιστορικά_​ 
«ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ δεν μου _’_σκασες!»: η φράσις αυτή είχε γίνει το ψωμί και το τυρί του ελληνικού λαού την εποχή που περιγράφω. Το «πώς δεν μου _’_σκασες!» ήταν η απάντησις κάθε Ρωμιού που ήθελε να ειρωνευθεί ή να σατιρίσει άλλο πρόσωπον, φιλικόν ή εχθρικόν. Στην πολιτική σατιρική αρθρογραφία και προπάντων στον ιστορικό και τρομερό _Ραμπαγά, _που και λανσάρισε αυτή τη φράση ως επωδό της πολιτικής και κοινωνικής πολεμικής του και που με αυτήν έκαιε θαυμαστά σατιρίζοντας τα πάντα, ο λαός γύρευε ένα ψυχικό ανακουφιστικό ξέσπασμα. Και το έβρισκε στη φωνή της δημοσιογραφίας.

«Πώς δεν μου _’_σκασες, κυρά μου, με τον χοντρό άντρα στο πλάι σου;» φώναζαν τα περίφημα ξυπόλητα αλητόπαιδα, που είχαν στήσει τότε στραταρχείο στον περίβολο της Βαλλιανείου Βιβλιοθήκης και δεν άφηναν άνδρα, γυναίκα, παιδί να περάσουν χωρίς να τους πειράζουν. Οι γαβριάδες εκείνοι, οι εξαφανισθέντες επί διευθυντού της Αστυνομίας Μπαϊρακτάρη, ήσαν πραγματικά μάστιξ της πρωτευούσης. Οι χωροφύλακες-σταυρωτήδες τους κυνηγούσαν ανηλεώς.

«Πώς δεν μου ’σκασες, μωρή παραμάνα, με τόσο γάλα και τέτοιον πυροσβέστη πλάι σου;» Το «πώς δεν μου ’σκασες» είναι μια πραγματική ιστορική λαϊκή φράσις, που έμεινε στα χείλη του Ρωμιού για χρόνια πολλά. Καμιά άλλη παρομοίας φύσεως —τότε κάθε λίγο ο λαός έβγαζε και μια φράση για να τη μεταχειρίζεται σε κατάλληλη περίσταση— δεν διατηρήθηκε τόσο λαϊκά συνδεδεμένη με τα γεγονότα όσο η περίφημη «πώς δεν μου ’σκασες, παπά;», που βγήκε από την ιστορία της 1ης Σεπτεμβρίου του 1884. Παπάς τις, που παρέμεινε πασίγνωστος τότε, με το όνομα ο παπα-Σκληρός, πήγε το μεσημέρι της 1ης Σεπτεμβρίου του έτους 1884 εις ένα σπίτι παρά τα Χαυτεία διά να τελέσει αγιασμόν επί τη πρώτη του μηνός. Την εποχή εκείνη, από το Παλάτι έως το τελευταίο χαμόσπιτο και φτωχικό, εσυνηθίζετο κάθε πρωτομηνιά ο παπάς της ενορίας να φοράει το πετραχήλι του και κρατώντας την αγιαστούρα να περιφέρεται στα σπίτια της ενορίας και να ψέλνει αγιασμό εξασφαλίζοντας το καλό πέρασμα του νέου μηνός.

Ο παπα-Σκληρός, τύπος εύσωμου και ωραίου ιερωμένου, μόλις εισήλθε στο σαλόνι της παρά τα Χαυτεία οικίας και αντίκρισε την ωραιοτάτην οικοδέσποιναν, επέταξε την αγιαστούρα, ξαπλώθηκε στο ντιβάνι και κάλεσε την πιστήν οικοδέσποινα να τον πλησιάσει, διότι δεν ήτο δυνατόν ν_’_ ανθέξει εις τα θέλγητρά της. Η καλή οικοκυρά της εποχής εκείνη, νομίσασα ότι έβλεπε ενώπιόν της τον διάβολον μεταμφιεσμένον εις ιερέα, άνοιξε το παράθυρο και άρχισε να φωνάζει. Εις τα φωνάς της έτρεξεν αμέσως ο γείτων καρβουνιάρης, ο οποίος παρέλαβε τον εξ έρωτος καιόμενον παπάν και λυπηθείς να τον σπάσει στο ξύλο, τον μουτζούρωσε καλά και πομπωδώς τον έβγαλε στο δρόμο. Το τι έγινε στα Χαυτεία την ώρα εκείνη και τις άλλες μέρες, ας το φαντασθεί ο αναγνώστης!

Το σκάνδαλον υπήρξε μέγα και η κοινωνία της εποχής εκείνης, που στα πρόσωπα των παπάδων έβλεπε την αγιοσύνη και την οσιότητα, εξεγέρθη. Αναφοραί εστάλησαν προς τον Μητροπολίτην και η κεφαλή του παπα-Σκληρού, επιχειρήσαντος αθέμιτους ερωτικάς πράξεις, εζητείτο να αποκοπεί και να κρεμασθεί στα Χαυτεία. «Αίσχος! Εντροπή!» εφώναζαν όλοι. 

Και έγραφε ο _Ραμπαγάς:_

_Ένας παπάς, τραγόπαπας, την αγιαστούρα παίρνει _
_κι ένα πρωί, πρωτομηνιά, τα σπίτια γύρα φέρνει... 
Βουτά κλωνί βασιλικό συχνά στην αγιαστούρα _
_κι αγιάζει με ακούραστη ψαλμωδική μουρμούρα! _
_Τι κόπος και ιδρώς! Πα! Πα! Πα! _
_Και πώς δεν μου ’σκασες, παπά! _

_Όπου καμιά νοικοκυρά γυαλίζει νοστιμούλα_
_είτε κορίτσι τρυφερό, είτε νταρντάνα δούλα_
_ασκώνει το μανίκι του, να μην τονε μπερδεύει,_
_και μ__’ άλλον ενθουσιασμό τα χείλη του αναδεύει!_
_Τι πειρασμοί__! Πα! Πα! Πα! _
_Και πώς δεν μου __’__σκασες, παπά!_

Και ύστερα από άλλα, εξυπνότατα και πολύ σόκιν, τετράστιχα, το ποίημα ετελείωνε: 
_
Της γειτονιάς εγνώρισε μεμιάς τον καρβουνιάρη_
_Έλεος! Χάρη! του ζητά.... Πού έλεος και χάρη!_
_Δεσπότη τον χειροτονά, του δίνει της χρονιάς του_
_και τις μουτζούρες τού κολλά της μουντζουροθωριάς του!_
_Τι ρεζιλίκι! Πα! Πα! Πα!_
_Και πώς δεν μου __’__σκασες, παπά!_

Ο φίλος και ακούραστος ιστορικός Νίκος Λάσκαρης θα ενθυμείται βέβαια ότι και κωμωδία εγράφη τότε με τον τίτλον _Πώς δεν μου __’__σκασες! _

Αλλά μια που κάνω λόγο για τις φράσεις που γεννήθηκαν από το πνεύμα του λαού και που έμειναν χαρακτηριστικαί της ψυχικής διαθέσεώς του και που εχρησίμευσαν χρόνια και χρόνια για τη διασκέδαση και το κέφι του, νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να παραλείψω να αναφέρω και μερικές άλλες που τις θυμάμαι και τολμώ να ομολογήσω ότι κάποτε τις μεταχειρίζομαι. Και έλεγεν ο λαός και έγραφαν τα σατιρικά φύλλα μέσα στα δέκα χρόνια που περιγράφω: «Και πού ξυρίζεσαι, μικρέ μου;». «Και πού την πας την κλάρα;». «Τι έχει να γένει, ορέ τι έχει να γένει!».«Ήλιος κι από σένα!». «Κόφ_’_ το! Κόφ_’_ το!». «Τουρλού τουρλού, κοπέλα!». Αυτά και άλλα, καθώς και εκείνα που εκυκλοφόρησαν μετά τα 1900, όπως το γνωστόν «Φορείς φανέλα;», «Αούα» και το σμυρναϊκό «Άσ_’_ τα, Χατζή», έχουν μια ξεχωριστή λαϊκή ιστορία και πολλές φορές έζησαν πολύ περισσότερο παρ_’_ όσο ζουν στη μνήμη του λαού τα πρόσωπα που γύρεψαν να παίξουν κάποιον ρόλο στη ζωή του. 

Ειδικώς όμως η φράσις «πού την πάς την κλάρα;» παρέμεινεν ιστορική επί πολλά έτη εις τα κοινοβουλευτικά χρονικά, διότι εγεννήθη από μιαν αγόρευσιν την οποίαν εξεφώνησεν βουλευτής εκ Φθιώτιδος, τον Μάρτιον του 1886, αγόρευσιν πλήρη πολεμικού μένους και ενθουσιασμού, την οποίαν ετελείωσεν με παρότρυνσιν προς την κυβέρνησιν να πολεμήσει, βεβαιών ότι αυτός ανελάμβανε να «βάλει εμπρός τους Τούρκους με μια κλάρα». Τότε ηκούσθησαν αι περίφημοι φωναί: «Μωρέ, πού την πας την κλάρα;». 

Από το βιβλίο του Μίλτου Λιδωρίκη. _Έζησα την Αθήνα της Μπελ Επόκ_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Polaris, 2017, σ. 59-61.


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2018)

Το "και πώς δεν μου' σκασες" δεν το ήξερα, δεν το έχω συναντήσει. 

Από τις άλλες φράσεις που λέει, ξέρω μερικές. Κρίμα που δεν αναφέρει τις ιστορίες. Πάντως για την κλάρα η ημερομηνία που δίνει ταιριάζει, αφού στον Σουρή δεν την έχω βρει παλιότερα, αλλά μόνο μετά το 1886.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 15, 2018)

Earion said:


> «Και πού ξυρίζεσαι, μικρέ μου;»



Η Λωξάντρα στην Αθήνα:
—Το κορδόνι μεσ’ τη θήκη κ’ η ελιά μεσ[FONT=&quot]’ [/FONT]το καθίκι. Εσύ τι είσαι, γιαγιά; λέει το λουστράκι που φέρνει τα τρόφιμα απ[FONT=&quot]’ [/FONT]την αγορά.
—Φτου! Ουτανμάς, τσαχπίνι, απαντάει η Λωξάντρα.
Και το λουστράκι της λέει:
—Πριτς!
Και τη ρωτάει:
—Πού ξουρί...
Η Λωξάντρα τα χρειάζεται και κλειδαμπαρώνει την πόρτα της κουζίνας. Τρομοκρατία!​


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2018)

Mπράβο!


----------



## Theseus (Mar 16, 2018)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον είναι αυτό το νήμα. Μπορεί κάποιος με βοηθήσει να καταλάβω τη κουβέντα της Λωξάντρας και του λουστρακιού; Για να καταλάβω το ποίημα του Ραμπαγά με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ ο Νείκος σε προσωπικό μήνυμα. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων.:)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 16, 2018)

Η Λωξάντρα (δεν ξέρω αν ξέρεις το βιβλίο, το οποίο στο συνιστώ ανεπιφύλαχτα) είναι Κωνσταντινοπολίτισσα που κάποια στιγμή, γύρω στην εποχή που συζητάμε, μετακομίζει λόγω του γάμου της κόρης της, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στην Αθήνα. Και δεν μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί με τίποτα. Είναι και σε καιρό εκλογών και γίνονται καθημερινά διαδηλώσεις και ταραχές που την τρομάζουν. 
Κορδόνι και ελιά ήταν τα σύμβολα των δύο κομμάτων, του Τρικούπη και του Δηλιγιάννη. "Ουτανμάς [κανονικά: ουτανμάζ], τσαχπίνι" σημαίνει κάτι σαν "δεν ντρέπεσαι, αλητάκι". Όσο για την απάντηση, ήταν πάντα απορία μου και παραμένει και τώρα, μια και ο Λιδωρίκης μας δίνει μεν πλήρη τη φράση ("πού ξυρίζεσαι, μικρέ μου;") χωρίς όμως να μας εξηγεί τη σημασία της.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Μπορεί κάποιος με βοηθά να καταλάβω


Να με βοηθήσει (once) να καταλάβω. 
Στο απόσπασμα όπως το εξηγεί ο Μαρίνος η Λωξάντρα λέει κάτι στα τούρκικα και το λουστράκι απαντά σαν να κατάλαβε τί του είπε ή μου φαίνεται;
Όσο για την έκφραση, το απόσπασμα με μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο στην ερμηνεία της. Το "πού ξουρίζεσαι" είναι ερώτηση του στυλ ποιός είναι ο κουρέας σου (γιατί σε έχει κάνει χάλια, π.χ.) ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Marinos (Mar 17, 2018)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μάθουμε ποτέ τι σήμαινε η έκφραση, πώς βγήκε και πώς χρησιμοποιούνταν. Έχουμε χάσει όλο το κόντεξτ: είναι σαν κάποιος να μην έχει πρόσβαση στο ειδησεογραφικό σώμα των τελευταίων χρόνων και να συναντά μόνο φράσεις όπως, ξέρω γω, "στα τέσσερα", "εξωγήινος στον Υμηττό" ή "το κουμπούρι του Ιβάν" (ή, για να μη μείνουμε μόνο σε πολιτικά-αθλητικά, "είσαι προτεινόμενος" ας πούμε) χωρίς καμιά εξήγηση. Γιατί, είναι σαφέστερο το «Ήλιος κι από σένα!» ή _το γνωστόν _«Φορείς φανέλα;» που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 17, 2018)

Αυτόν τον διάλογο από τη _Λωξάντρα _πάντα τον είχα απορία κι εγώ.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 17, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ για όλα αυτά, Μάρινε. Τώρα έχει νόημα αυτός ο διάλογος. Ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο ήταν το υπόβαθρο (το μπακγκράουντ;;) που μού ήταν εντελώς άγνωστο. Βεβαιότατα ουτανμάζ προέρχεται από τη τουρκική λεξη utanmak = ντρέπομαι > ma [αρνητικό μόριο] + -z [δευτ. πρόσω. ενικό].


----------



## Marinos (Mar 17, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Σ' ευχαριστώ για όλα αυτά, Μάρινε



Μαρ*ί*νε or Μαρ*ί*νο, please. :) Για την ακρίβεια, -maz είναι η άρνηση του ενεστώτα και η λέξη όπως είναι έχει τη σημασία επιθέτου ή μετοχής, ο αδιάντροπος δηλαδή (το β΄ ενικό πρόσωπο θα ήταν utanmazsın).


----------



## Theseus (Mar 17, 2018)

Θεγξ, Μαρίνε! Άρα utanmaz σημαίνει barefaced/shameless. :)


----------

